# Chil Sung Chil Ro



## 195 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just learned the form and was looking to see if anyone had written instructions for the form just so I can remember moves and make it a little easier to memerize. Also I was wondering the application for the whole circle groin strike section of the form. If anyone could help me out that would be great. Thanks everyone!


----------

